# v60 & Hausgrind Brew Video



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

A fun, barely educational, video I made to demonstrate my v60 pouring technique, for discussion. Also I have too much free time.

Enjoy!.....Beware the Bass Outro!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice vid , cheers


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't help but feel people would rather see our members videos with ludicrously expensive gear rather than a simple way to make excellent brewed coffee.

Brewed coffee trumps espresso every time for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great vid Fatboy.

I've not tried a V60 but I have to say I've really enjoyed the Aeropress since getting one over the summer. Some of the Beans from Hasbean have been blisteringly good brewed.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great vid FBS - nice touch with the cow too


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Brewing numpy question. Just out of interest method wise is there much difference between a v60 and a Chemex?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex provides a cleaner brew than V60.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Chemex provides a cleaner brew than V60.


Is that because it uses finer filter paper?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Brewing bumpy question. Just out of interest method wise is there much difference between a v60 and a Chemex?


My spider senses tell me Urbs is about to splash some cash


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

From what people have told me, the chemex magic can only really be tasted in the 3-6 cup chemex with the 1-3 cup chemex not in the same league. For small, single cups of coffee a 1 cup v60 is the way to go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that because it uses finer filter paper?


Chemex papers are thicker. Also, paper is in contact with side walls. V60 has vanes to keep paper away from side wall so pouring requires more care and attention.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> From what people have told me, the chemex magic can only really be tasted in the 3-6 cup chemex with the 1-3 cup chemex not in the same league. For small, single cups of coffee a 1 cup v60 is the way to go.


Really, don't see why 1-3 Chemex can't produce same quality as 3-6.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> My spider senses tell me Urbs is about to splash some cash


You know me too well, maybe ask for one of these for Xmas.

And a pouring kettle maybe.

And a small lever

And a HG ONE


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Remember, a Chemex is not just for Christmas - the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Remember, a Chemex is not just for Christmas - the gift that keeps on giving.


LOL or a V60


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nah, Chemex - actually easier than V60.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> From what people have told me, the chemex magic can only really be tasted in the 3-6 cup chemex with the 1-3 cup chemex not in the same league. For small, single cups of coffee a 1 cup v60 is the way to go.


I use the 3-6 cup mainly just for myself.... Begrudgingly offer guests a cup of I like them (I don't like many of my guests luckily)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

V.....what?

Chemex all day long. Kalita waves are awesome too IMO


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> V.....what?
> 
> Chemex all day long. Kalita waves are awesome too IMO


I challenge you sir to a brew-down! Hario vs Kalita! I am of the mind that the one cup v60 is brewing perfection.

And your weapon of choice?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

My v60 hardly gets an outing now I've a kalita. Kalita is my everyday brewer. Chemex when I want a bigger brew.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So how does a Kalita differ from a Chemex? Sorry guys I've started a filter riot!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Type of filter paper for one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kalita is a flat bed brewer , even extraction, easy to get good results .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Next there will be cone espresso baskets , or not


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

As Gary said, flat bed for more even extraction. Flow is a bit less grind dependent as the water flows through 3 small holes in the base, I find you can get away with a slightly coarser grind than for a v60.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Haven't really touched the V60 since I got my Chemex. Might have a play about with it over the weekend and decide if it's worth keeping. Do like the range server though.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just caught up with the video and it's strangely hypnotic quality, which has restored my desire to go back to sleep. I'll watch it again for that very purpose. In the meantime, has anyone done a blind tasting of different filter methods?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 9296


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 9296


Oh you're so Perger.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bed looks alright but it took about 3m30. Please don't tell him.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice flat bed, jeebsy - came in under four minutes. If it tastes right, it is right.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought with V60 the aim was 2.30? It tasted pretty good, fairly happy with the brew


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Conventionally yes 2:30 for around 15-18g but I've had much better and consistent results grinding finer and extracting in 3:30.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Reviving my old old thread rather than starting a new one. My last brew video seemed very amateurish, and I recently got a new toy, so I thought I'd have another crack at it.

Tried to keep things simple. Loosely following the Pergeresque style but with my own addition of "the wiggle".


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great video!

I really need to start reading manuals, didn't know the Brewista Kettle had a timer


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

No one else tempted to have a go? Its pretty fun. I just used Windows Movie Maker which is totally free!


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

What grind setting did you go with on the Hausgrind?


----------

